
Alfred Lin Has The Midas Touch: The Man With $2B In Acquisitions Under His Belt - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/28/alfred-lin-has-the-midas-touch-the-man-with-2-billion-in-acquisitions-under-his-belt/
======
johnrob
Not trying to be critical, but any position that is associated with managing
revenue tends to have a high correlation with success. What kind of startup
hires a CFO? Exactly. I know a controller who has a similar track record.

~~~
rfreytag
Venture Frogs (VC) sounds like it did well. My bet is that Mr. Lin knows how
to pick them. Perhaps by asking himself if an opportunity "needs a CFO?"

------
ivankirigin

      I highly recommend interviewing at whatever company he ends up at next. 
      It’s likely to be a big winner.
    

What a sad statement. Going to work for another company because they employ
someone? You'd think TechCrunch would rather say something like, "go start a
company good enough to attract people like him"

------
jknupp
Given the sheer number of startups, isn't this a rather statistically likely
outcome for at least one individual from a purely random perspective?

------
kevinpet
If you consider the set of all technology execs, there's probably at least one
with an even better records. See James Randi's psychic television special
thought experiment.

I came to the conclusion while driving to work today that social investing
sites will fuel the next giant financial collapse, because most people are
just completely incapable of internalizing "past performance is not a
guarantee of future results."

~~~
rfreytag
The Trust Economy Bubble - it does have a certain ring to it.

